# The Solution 3 is getting VERY close



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

The Solution 3 is getting Very close indeed. I shot the prototype Friday and with some very minor tweaking this could very well be the best release that we have ever built. It is both a back tension and a trigger in the same release. Remove a set screw and it becomes a trigger. Reinstall the set screw and viola! Back to back tension. A few people have shot it at Leauges at Dee's shop on Monday and just loved it. I will keep you posted on when they are available.
Thanks Forrest C.
P.S. Here is a picture to whet your appetite...


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Forrest,

Good looking release; looks very comfortable.
Might have to give one a try.
Could also come in handy if you need to punch someone out. 


Sag.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Will we be able to get that head put on the 2.5?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Don't like the ring on the little finger area. Much prefer to be able to slide my finger around a little, which that ring will prevent. In fact don't like rings at all, can get in the way of the knuckle on the deep hook. 
Apart from that it's sounds good, would love to give one a try.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Unfortunately the Solution 3 is a completly different animal than the Solution 2 or the 2.5 and none of the parts will interchange.

I didn't like the rings when I first saw it either, but after shooting it I realize they are necessary. The middle finger hole prevents the finger from interferring with the hinge while the little finger hole makes it much easier to load.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

well what about the hook. Are we going to be able to get a bigger hook on the solution 2's? What can we expect to pay for a solution 3?


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Those fingerholes - those damm fingerholes! 


I wish that Carter remember also people who have large fingers. 

For example insatiable 2 is totally out of question. My litlefinger fits to that fingerhole nicely and nothing else.


----------



## Newberry (Jul 7, 2002)

I've been putting off getting a 2.5, waiting on this one. I like the looks, but a person might get busted for carrying a weapon "brass nuks" 
I guess the rings get your fingers in the same spot everytime.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

I will be preparing an ad for the Solution 3 in about two weeks. And after I photograph it, I will be putting it through it paces at my mid-night shooting range - and you guys will be the first to hear the results.

As far as putting the new, deeper hook on the Solution 2, you will only have to pay for shipping. But note: I am not talking about putting a Solution 3 head on a Solution 2 - just a new deeper hook made for the Solution 2. 

You can contact Carter to arrange the conversion.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Alright, alright, I suppose it's not fair to make you have to check it out all by yourself and especially while you're redsesigning thier website. I'll tell you what, send me one of the Solution 3's and I'll help you put it through the paces!!   

--Wishful thinkning I guess, for a belated Christmas gift


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

((laughing))) sorry mike...wish i could.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I ask this question in teh general section but I think it is the best place for this!

Is the Solution 2 will be available at the same time as teh Solution 3 or the Solution 3 will replace the Solution 2??

Thanks


----------



## Tom C (May 25, 2002)

Will there be any variations of this release, ie 2 finger, 3 finger versions??

Tom


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

To my (admittedly non-back-tension-trained  ) mind, this looks like a back tension release it would be quite easy to "cheat" on. As in, pivot the release around your middle finger by pulling purely with your little finger. But I do like the idea of being able to switch between BT and normal release...

Lesson Number One: Don't let your S3 out of your sight. Nasty people (e.g. Me) could pull the set screw out, or put it back without you noticing. Be funny, the next time you tried to release.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Your input on this thread has had some results. Jerry has made a prototype in a 3 finger, and also made a prototype without any holes. Personally, I prefer the holes as it is much easier to load with them.

The Solution 3 will NOT replace the Solution 2 or the 2.5 as it is a completely different animal and there is nothing else even close to it.

Once again, we are still in the Research and Development stages of this release and I will be glad to let everone know when they are available for orders.

Thanks for your patience, 
Forrest C.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

please to hear about the ring thing Forrest, I have difficulty gettin my finger in some of them


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

While I don't have the 'Enlargous Fingerous' problem Silverfox has, I'm also glad there may be a no hole version. I wouldn't even consider this release if it has a little finger hole.


----------



## freyguy (Oct 29, 2002)

Forrest,

How does the mechanism compare to one of your other trigger models in terms of the mechanics when it is set on trigger mode? Is it the same spring-actuated, double-sear setup used in your other models or does it differ? On BT mode, does it use a similar "safety" as the solution 2.5?

What I am really asking is does the Solution 3 combine the mechanics of a Carter trigger release and a Carter back tension release without a sacrifice in the mechanical integrity of either? My experience is that there always seems to be some kind of compromise when creating a 'hybrid' of sorts.

Would you elaborate on the design, please? It looks like a very promising design despite my skepticism.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Good idea getting rid of the pinky fingerhole, it is ugly IMO with it on there, why does it load better with it?

Scott


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Elaborating on design of a new release before patenting could lead to trouble. Let me just say that there is no other release that has ever been made like this one. 

When loading this release it actually cocks in 2 places. One on the back of the release and one by the hook. It is easier to load with the holes because they give you something to hold on to while cocking the mechanism by the hook. On the model without the holes you need to put your little finger underneath the release in order to easily cock the mechanism. It is very simple, it just takes a little practice.

We appreciate your interest in this product, and as stated earlier I will let you know when they are available for order.

Thanks, Forrest Carter


----------



## hoytnut (Oct 21, 2002)

*Forrest*

I would love to see one without the holes in a body something like the colby II. I love your releases and I can say without a doubt that the colby II has taught me how important good form and shooting with back tension is.There is NOTHING like the feel of a surprise release. Hope you guys are going to be at the Iowa PRO-Am again this year. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Dad will be in Iowa this year. I get to stay home and work. I will try to get a pic of the new one without finger holes posted this weekend.

Thanks, Forrest C.


----------



## hoytnut (Oct 21, 2002)

*Forrest*

Thanks. Will be looking forward to it.


----------



## 3dman1 (May 25, 2002)

forest Will we be able to have a heavy trigger with this release or is it non adjustable in weight


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Jerry is bringing 50 to the IOWA shoot. At least that is the plan.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I've never used a BT release. Would this or the 2.5 be a good one to learn with? Thanks.


----------



## ctarcher (Jun 7, 2002)

Forrest,

When can you get up a picture of the release without the rings?


----------



## Newberry (Jul 7, 2002)

I like the rings. I can't see how they would encourage you to pull with your fingers... it would be no different than pulling with any 4 finger release. There must be a mechanism that pushes away from the thumb to warrent the ring. 
Plus it would hang so nicely on my quiver


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Will there by chance be a two finger model?


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

i like the rings. never know when that might come in handy.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

I Got some bad news, I won't be able to post pics for a while. A virus or something ( it acted like a virus but we do have updated Norton antivirus plus our server checks them also) wiped out our main computer and this one doesn't have any photo software. I'll try to email one to somebody so they can post it here for me.

Thanks, Forrest C.


----------



## Newberry (Jul 7, 2002)

Forrest, if you don't have a spot to put the pic, I can store it on a webfolder for you. Send it to [email protected] if you want. Its on my ISP's server so it has pretty fast access, and unlimited hits as far as I know.
You HAVE to hold off on that S3 for a while, I just bought a 2.5, and I would CROAK if you suddenly released the 3...


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi Forrest
I can post it for ya also.

[email protected]

April is holding one for me for the ATA show. I will be doing a full page ad on it this next month too. Can't wait to try it out.

There are 50 at the IOWA shoot right now. Bet most are gone by now.


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Clay's gonna wait for the 3.5 hehehehehe.....................cm or ck.............the cm stand for claymore.........heheheh


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Solution 3*

Saw these at the Iowa ProAm...you guys are gonna like this one!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I will have soon*

This is a great release. Shot and played with it at the show. Good release. It got lots of attention.


----------

